# Bimini twist question



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I see a lot of articles about using the Bimini twist when joining 2 lines. The "twist" is a fairly complicated knot when compared to other knots and takes some practice to get it right. It is a pretty knot when done right, however I, for the life of me, cannot see the purpose of it. It seems to me once you have fiinished tying the Bimini all you have is a fancy loop knot, single line joined to single line, i.e. bimini to Bristol knot (no-name knot). It appears all the added strength is in the wrapping above the loop. The wrapped portion would have no bearing on the breaking point, the line above the wrap is single line, and the connection below the wrap is single line. 

I am not putting the Bimini down, I am just asking how the "wrapping" makes the single line "loop" stronger?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

My recollection of the Bimini twist origins was to absorb the initial strike when trolling in the Caribbean for larger species such as Blue Marlin. I'm thinking early days of trolling. This was the purpose, in the days of Cuttyhunk line, pre dacron, pre mono.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

try the slim beauty or uni to uni. both are good strong knots and are a heck of a lot easier to tie.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

First of a BT isn't truly a knot, even though it is finished off with a knot. 
Second the purpose of a BT isn't to create a loop. It creates a transition from a 100%+ single line to a double line. The bight in the loop created becomes the end of the tag in the BT to leader knot and is trimmed off.
The resulting double is not necessarily twice as strong as the main line, but the double line will undoubtly produce a stronger connection to the leader than a single would.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Double post about doubling lines.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> I see a lot of articles about using the Bimini twist when joining 2 lines. The "twist" is a fairly complicated knot when compared to other knots and takes some practice to get it right. It is a pretty knot when done right, however I, for the life of me, cannot see the purpose of it. It seems to me once you have fiinished tying the Bimini all you have is a fancy loop knot, single line joined to single line, i.e. bimini to Bristol knot (no-name knot). It appears all the added strength is in the wrapping above the loop. The wrapped portion would have no bearing on the breaking point, the line above the wrap is single line, and the connection below the wrap is single line.
> 
> I am not putting the Bimini down, I am just asking how the "wrapping" makes the single line "loop" stronger?


 Purpose of it,at least for heavy bottomfishing in the surf is to strengthen your connection from regular line to shock or leader when there is a big difference in the breaking strength of the two lines.. This would be,say 17 joined to 50.. You are doubling the 17 with a bimini,then using the two leeds to tie to the 50.. This makes for a stronger shock knot... A bimini can be substituted with easier knots,like triple surgeon's loop or spiderhitch.. They can surve the same purpose.. Breaking strength of those two mentioned wouldn't be the strength of a bimini,but are knots that can be tied easily and will make your shock knot much stronger than connecting the 17 straight to the 50... 

There are all kinds of uses for a bimini,making a stronger connection for shocklines or shortleaders (used for spainish and other fish with lures involved),using it for heavy bottom fishing or trolling off a boat to strengthen the knot to the swivel.. Main reason a bimini is used so often is because of it's strength.. It is not a great knot for someone not familiar with tieing.. Always go with what you can tie good and are comfortable with.. Having said that,I have tested knots for shocklines many times,and when testing a bimini or anyother suitable double line connection against a singleline connection when attaching two lines of unequal strength,it will always win..

I'm going to bring this off Carolina forum and put it on Open forum where there will be more responces..


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Kenny,*

do you see any difference in the triple surgeons loop over the double surgeons knot without the loop for doubled running line to 50# shock?


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

The Bimini really isn't that hard to tie.After you do the line twists and put it over your knees(feet,whatever),spread your knees a little to apply tension,then hold the main line straight up and drop your hand that holds the tag end. The line will run right straight down to the loop making some nice neat wraps, then just do the half hitches. It was harder to type this than tie the Bimini


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like the spider hitch.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wdbrand said:


> do you see any difference in the triple surgeons loop over the double surgeons knot without the loop for doubled running line to 50# shock?


 I've tested both double and triple on double line and triple won out.. As far as the sugeons to the shock with no loop,haven't tested it.. Although have tested many knots with no double line,ALL have FAILED badly...



jhook said:


> The Bimini really isn't that hard to tie.After you do the line twists and put it over your knees(feet,whatever),spread your knees a little to apply tension,then hold the main line straight up and drop your hand that holds the tag end. The line will run right straight down to the loop making some nice neat wraps, then just do the half hitches. It was harder to type this than tie the Bimini


 I'm with ya,but when you are first trying to learn a bimini it is a very hard knot to get dialed in.. jmo..

Not telling folks not to use what they use,especially if it works,tie what works and you can tie well... Just one of those that feel tie the best of the best,if you loose the fish it won't be because you tied a bad knot...


----------



## bilmacgil (Jan 9, 2011)

*Shock absorption W/Bimini Twist*

One thing I noticed with the Bimini is the way the twist section stretches when tightening my leader knot.It seems to be acting as a "shock absorber" in the line. I must admit that i haven't done any scientific evaluation, but I use the knot (splice) extensively,even in light line freshwater applications(where I use it for terminal connections)and have a lot of confidence in it.


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Learn to tie a bimini using braid. Limp braids are best, like the Sufix. 

Braid is slick, limp and has no memory. It is easier to tie biminis with than mono. Once you get it down, then switch to mono. If you don't have any braid a local tackle shop that spools reels should give you a gob of old stuff.

And like anything else practice makes perfect. I'm kind of fumble-fingered and didn't tie one for years. When I switched to braid for plugging I had to learn since the Spider Hitch is a lousy braid knot. I stuck with it and can tie one with a nail knot lock down in a minute and a half.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Plug said:


> Learn to tie a bimini using braid. Limp braids are best, like the Sufix.
> 
> Braid is slick, limp and has no memory. It is easier to tie biminis with than mono. Once you get it down, then switch to mono. If you don't have any braid a local tackle shop that spools reels should give you a gob of old stuff.
> 
> And like anything else practice makes perfect. I'm kind of fumble-fingered and didn't tie one for years. When I switched to braid for plugging I had to learn since the Spider Hitch is a lousy braid knot. I stuck with it and can tie one with a nail knot lock down in a minute and a half.


 I'm with ya on tieing a bimini in braid,10x easier than mono.. Although I like the stiffer fireline,seems to really come up with good biminis.. IF my hands and brain coordinate I can tie one in braid in 30 seconds,locked down with nail.. IF they ain't it's at least a minute... Tater is 30 seconds regaurdless...:redface:


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> I'm with ya on tieing a bimini in braid,10x easier than mono.. Although I like the stiffer fireline,seems to really come up with good biminis.. IF my hands and brain coordinate I can tie one in braid in 30 seconds,locked down with nail.. IF they ain't it's at least a minute... Tater is 30 seconds regaurdless...:redface:


Tater is 30 seconds but he forgot to tie on the bucktail, LOL!


----------

